# My landscapes



## AnnaDawsonArt

Peaceful day, soft pastel A3, me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Jasper National Park, me, soft pastel, 50x30cm


----------



## NicolasSequeira

Huh, those are pretty good. I've always liked mountains. Good stuff


----------



## muditaaas09

Those are really stunning. I really love your artwork.


----------



## Rissa

stunnin art work as always.


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Stream of hope, soft pastel A3, by me


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Summer motives, soft pastel A3, by me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Breath of winter, soft pastel A3, by me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Autumn colours, by me, soft pastel A3, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Calm day, soft pastel A3, by me, 2020


----------



## Rissa

captures the moment awesome art


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Rissa said:


> captures the moment awesome art


thank you very much :smile:


----------



## serene

Anna, your work is inspiring. Thanks


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

serene said:


> Anna, your work is inspiring. Thanks


thank you so much :wink:


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Winter forest, soft pastel A3, by me, 2020


----------



## Rissa

great awesome art work


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Scotland, soft pastel A3, by me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Russian village, soft pastel A3, by me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Christmas mood, soft pastel A3, by me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Fiery winter sun, soft pastel, 30x30cm, by me, 2020


----------



## Rissa

amazin art work as always


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

:vs_love:thank you


Rissa said:


> amazin art work as always


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

White Cliffs of Dover, soft pastel A3, by me, 2020


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

New year in Paris, soft pastel, by me, 2021
Happy new year everyone!!!


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

January morning, soft pastel, by me, 2021


----------



## Soos-Art

Your pastels are really wonderful! How long have you worked in pastel? I tried them but now doing acrylics. Found they are expensive to frame because of extra matting and non-reflective glass. Your pictures seem to sparkle. Love them.


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Soos-Art said:


> Your pastels are really wonderful! How long have you worked in pastel? I tried them but now doing acrylics. Found they are expensive to frame because of extra matting and non-reflective glass. Your pictures seem to sparkle. Love them.


Thank you very much. I tried to draw 6 years ago, but a couple of months was enough for me to abandon everything, this year in March I decided to start drawing again, but more seriously, I took pastel courses in the spring


----------



## Soos-Art

Hi Anna, Keep going because your work is great.


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Frosty morning, soft pastel, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Mysterious forest, soft pastel, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Early spring, soft pastel A3, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Night, soft pastel A3, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Silence, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2021


----------



## Jijijifv

muditaaas09 said:


> Those are really stunning. I really love your artwork.


really like. That. Nice


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Summer tranquility, soft pastel, 22x30cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Bavarian dreams, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Sunset, soft pastel, 30x20cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Road to childhood, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2021


----------



## pastelartprints

Beautiful creation with pastel colors. Great nature landscape wall art prints. Love your work!


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Winter’s Tale, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Earth, soft pastel, 30x40cm, by me, 2022


----------



## merlsipes

So great. I love your photos. Those photos look like real landscapes


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Snow fairy tale, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## Janique

I didn't know you did landscapes! They are so gorgeous, I love how I can see the emotion in each piece.


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt

Janique said:


> I didn't know you did landscapes! They are so gorgeous, I love how I can see the emotion in each piece.


i do sometimes


----------

